# Little Legolas passed away!



## abratforarat (Jan 12, 2014)

Yesterday morning, I woke up to Legolas hanging from the top of his cage, then he summersaulted through the air landing on the side of his cage, then he jumped to the ground and bounced around like usual! He was fine! Then, later, I went to give him some food, and he was dead. I took his cage to burry him after much crying, and as I reached the door, he lifted his head and moved it to look at me. I was so surprised! I took him back to his shelf. An hour or two later, I picked him up, he was as cold as ice, I gave him water, he wouldn't drink, he was thrashing around uncontrollably, so I guess he passed away in the night. I am crying right now, my father just walked by with his cage to burry him. I am guessing that he and his sister had birth defects, as they were only a couple months old and they passed away about I week apart. I don't own his sister, though. Its the day before Easter, what a holiday! Ugh! this is the saddest Easter ever! It does not seem real!

Goodbye my sweet angle! I will never forget me, I love you! Have you found your sister over the bridge yet?


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

I know how you are feeling. Sad news to hear


----------



## tpab23 (Apr 6, 2014)

So sorry to here that. At least he's in a better place


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ratswithfoxandbear (Feb 12, 2014)

I am so sorry to hear this news. <3 Be well.


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm so sorry. It's always so heartbreaking. I'm sure she found her sister though. I would definately contact the breeder to let them know so they can be aware of it in the bloodlines if it is a birth deffect.


----------



## abratforarat (Jan 12, 2014)

I would like to, Ilovemybabyrats, But I'm not connected to her at all, and my cousin, who is connected, doesn't want her to feel like it was her fault and I have know control over her. Thank you all for you support! He was loved!


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm sure he was. I understand not wanting the breeder to feel bad. Likely it's not their fault. still, there can be problems that pop up in even the best bred lines, and it's important to be sure no more rats are concieved who have the same problem.


----------



## abratforarat (Jan 12, 2014)

I'm on the phone with my cousin and she said she will tell the breeder, hopefully we can find out what happened


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

The breeder may offer a rat as a condolence, if you were wanting one. It sounds like poor Legolas had a seizure. Do you have any pictures of him?


----------



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

I am her cousin. I'm planning to contact soon. Thanks to all who commented about Panzy's poor brother!


----------



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

I contacted the breeder. She said it's not specifically in her lines but she has talked with other breeders and they say hairless rats tend to have those sorts of problems more often. She is trying to breed hairless rats out of her lines because of that. She did say next time we want rats we can have one free. I am planning on getting more later on. When my two older girls pass. She is a very nice person.


----------



## abratforarat (Jan 12, 2014)

Yeah. Thanks everyone! I was worried that I had done something wrong to him. Or that he had broken a bone


----------

